# Prior Service Vet/OPT. 40 denied.



## RAGE275 (Feb 23, 2008)

If anyone knows the absolute fastest way to get to battalion please let me know. They turned me down for option 40 because I'm PS. They turned me down for Airborne because when I initially joined the Army I had a waiver for asthma. But I AM going to be a Ranger. I

As the liaison at MEPS suggested, I should; "Contract for PDS Fort Bragg. There when you sign in at Replacement, sign into the 82nd. Tell them you want it, beg for it. I garuntee you as soon as they see your leg ass show up without wings they're going to ship you down to Benning ASAP. And you know the rest, see the 75th Liaison and ask for your seat in RIP"

Most of you have "been there, done that" so I'm hoping maybe someone here has a suggestion as to what I should do. Is the Liaison full of crap? Does that even make sense? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Also, I've been back from MEPS since Friday and have been researching and calling and researching ever since. I go back Monday to contract. With all due respect to everyone here, please give me a "no bullshit" assessment of this. If I have to stick it out in another line unit so be it. I'll 4187 my ass to RIP if I have to. But we all know how needs of the Army works...

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 23, 2008)

Prior service *can't* get option 40... which IMO is bullshit.  Your only real shot of getting to Regiment fast was the option 4 which is Airborne.  

How bad is the asthma? You understand we run a lot and are endurance focused?  If the asthma is bad you won't last and I really wouldn't want you to put any of my guys in jeopardy if you have a asthma attack and can't finish the fight... you become a liabilty. I am not knocking you but understand you may do more harm than good.

As for the Bragg question I will let someone else that has been there chime in but I think you must complete Airborne school prior to PCS to Bragg.


----------



## CAL (Feb 23, 2008)

Shit, even if he gets to Division as a leg they may not send him to Benning - there are legs running around Division now.....


----------



## RAGE275 (Feb 23, 2008)

Roger, I havn't had asthma since I was 6. But my stupid ass told my recruiter about it. I'm 21 almost 22 and havn't had a SINGLE attack since I was 6. 

If I'm required Airborne prior to PCS, then technically I wouldn't even have to get option 4 in my contract. I'd be sent anyways. As far as getting orders for RIP I don't think that will be a problem. I've spoken with a SFC A. from RTB and he said that I'd be good to go once I got to Airborne school. The problem is getting there. Thanks for the response though Ranger. And believe you me, the last thing I would want to do is endanger my fellow joes in any way shape or form. If my asthma was an issue I wouldn't even consider RIP.

I've posted this topic on a few other sites as well seeking advice, just as a disclaimer, I don't just want to go to Ranger _School_, But actually become a part of the Regiment. I know I can go to a unit and then go to Ranger School. That's not what I want. I want my shit. Just throwing that out there.



CAL said:


> Shit, even if he gets to Division as a leg they may not send him to Benning - there are legs running around Division now.....



Thats exactly what I'm worried about...


----------



## x SF med (Feb 23, 2008)

Altitude and Asthma are a bad combo - throw in a ruckmarch after an 18fps descent, and it's a recipe for disaster.  Selfish motives might just kill your Team mates...

I hate to tell you this, but sometimes the mind is stronger than the body will allow.  Be proud you've served, and are still willing to serve - none of the SOF units can function without support, every soldier counts, you don't have to be a hoo-ah hoo-ah Ranger-Danger, SF, PJ, SEAL super cool extraordinary killer to be an outstanding soldier and a credit to your country.  And, Thanks for what you've already done.

rant over.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 23, 2008)

Just to throw an idea your way... although active duty is being a bitch to you, you could always try going the 18 series route through the guard.  Just something to think about.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 23, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Just to throw an idea your way... although active duty is being a bitch to you, you could always try going the 18 series route through the guard.  Just something to think about.



The only issue is the asthma waiver - that's a tough one to get by for any Combat Arms MOS, Army Docs feel that once you're dignosed with Asthma, you're always going to have it...

It sucks, and the 18 series physicals are the same level as flight physicals, everything shows up.


----------



## RAGE275 (Feb 23, 2008)

Roger I'm tracking. As much as it blows to hear that I am certainly level headed enough to understand. Becoming a Ranger is something that I need to do. But I've also never jumped out of airplanes before and am _pretty_sure that takes a toll on your respiratory system. I can PT (80+ pu, 100+ su and a 12:30-13.)with the best of them but again, I've never jumped, rucked 18k, assaulted an airfield, exfiled and sat down to AAR the none-sense either. Aside from actually DOING so are there any asthma stress tests that would verify the possibility of an attack? My previous attack (at age 6) was mild if anything. I've had a total of 4 all allergy induced. I don't know if that makes a difference. (I'm an EMT-B not a doctor)If you know of anything Sir by all means run it by me.


----------



## RAGE275 (Feb 23, 2008)

x SF med said:


> The only issue is the asthma waiver - that's a tough one to get by for any Combat Arms MOS, Army Docs feel that once you're dignosed with Asthma, you're always going to have it...
> 
> It sucks, and the 18 series physicals are the same level as flight physicals, everything shows up.



I've already passed a Class 1 Flight. As of last October. PHULES rating 111111.
But my initial inpro, I had PHULES 111111 and they found the waver (approved, but later decided I didnt need) and gave me a 111113 or something like that. It didn't make any sense.



Boondocksaint375 said:


> Just to throw an idea your way... although active duty is being a bitch to you, you could always try going the 18 series route through the guard.  Just something to think about.



I've thought about it. A friend of mine SGT N K, just passed SFAS with the 19th. It is an option, but I miss AD. I'll definitely read up on the NG SF though. Maybe it would be an option.

All in all, I want to be a Ranger. A Ranger, not an asthma laden, Lowes working broke dick.


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 23, 2008)

I had asthma when I was a kid too.  Never said anything to the recruiter.  Have never had a problem and never shown up on any physical.
If you want it, chase it bro!


----------



## RAGE275 (Feb 23, 2008)

There's no question about me wanting it. I need it. It's in my blood. 

But if I don't get the option 4 contract, I'm afraid I'll be NOTA. I'm sure my unruly ass could manage to piss enough people off to send me to RIP. But I want to be there by, say, yesterday.

Going to a Line unit, dicking off for a year and putting in a 4187 would work, but in the meantime I still have to complete BAC. And unless I get sent to an ABN unit, I'm SOL.

I guess untill I fight, scream, argue, bitch, whine and fight till they send me. All in a tactful manor of course.


----------



## Looon (Feb 23, 2008)

Slim to none, leaning more to the none......


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 23, 2008)

Have you ever had a Methacholine Challenge Test?  That should give some indication if you have a valid diagnosis of asthma.  :2c:


----------



## RAGE275 (Feb 23, 2008)

Chopstick said:


> Have you ever had a Methacholine Challenge Test?  That should give some indication if you have a valid diagnosis of asthma.  :2c:



Negative, but Monday I'll call the VA to see if I can get one done. (if they do it there) It won't make a difference weather or not I get the option 4 contract, but If I do actually still have it (doubtfully) then I'll direct my interests another way. I've had PFT's though in the past and have passed them without issue.

Point blank though, I don't have asthma anymore. Havn't since I was 6. I can soldier up like any other joe. But in all of USARECs bull-shittery, It's going to take forever before I can get to battalion. That's fine though, I'll get there eventually.

Thank you all for the suggestions. I'll be back from MEPS again Monday and will post results here if anyone is at all interested.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 23, 2008)

Normal PFTs are a good thing!  Post us up on the outcomes.  I for one am interested!;)
Best of Luck!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 24, 2008)

I would contact the regimental recruiting team first; if you get a good NCO you may be able to get a para/ line number. What is your MOS, or what MOS are you joining for? If you are going to go through the 11B course at Benning, 75th can talk to the BCT 1st Sgt and have you assigned to regimental HQ. I had a prior service NG buddy, who got to 75th doing just that.

Just call or email them, and see what they can do for you…

Regimental Recruiting Team at commercial (706) 545-5124     75recruit@soc.mil

https://www.infantry.army.mil/75thranger/content/recruiting/RecruitingTriFold.pdf


----------



## RAGE275 (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm reclassing to 13F. A few buddies of mine we're FISTers and they loved their job in Battalion. I just emailed them and will be calling again on Monday to see what I can do. Thanks much


----------



## AWP (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm no Ranger but I thought the FIST'ers were in demand in BN.


----------



## RAGE275 (Feb 25, 2008)

Awesome news, as it turns out the only thing I need to do (and did) was take a contract for my reclass (13F, I'm an 11B now). When I get to Fort Sill, after I INPRO, I need to call a SFC S. and a SFC A.. As soon as I do, they'll send me an email with the 75th Ranger Regiments volunteer forms. I fill them out send them back, they bring me into the Regiment that way. I'll obviously have to go to BAC and RIP, but end result, I'm going to be a Ranger.

Thank you all for your responses and suggestions. I sincerely appreciate the time you've all taken to post on this issue for me. In return I plan to give back to the Regiment, 10 fold what you all have to me. Thanks again.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 25, 2008)

Excellent HHC! Best of luck with everything!:)


----------



## AWP (Feb 25, 2008)

You're not there yet, but you passed a gate. Keep shooting at the near targets and things will sort themselves out.

Keep us posted. We're pulling for you.


----------



## Kurt V (Feb 25, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> Awesome news, as it turns out the only thing I need to do (and did) was take a contract for my reclass (13F, I'm an 11B now). When I get to Fort Sill, after I INPRO, I need to call a SFC S. and a SFC A.. As soon as I do, they'll send me an email with the 75th Ranger Regiments volunteer forms. I fill them out send them back, they bring me into the Regiment that way. I'll obviously have to go to BAC and RIP, but end result, I'm going to be a Ranger.
> 
> Thank you all for your responses and suggestions. I sincerely appreciate the time you've all taken to post on this issue for me. In return I plan to give back to the Regiment, 10 fold what you all have to me. Thanks again.



Are you sure about this? For BAC you will still have to pass an airborne physical, does RIP have its own physical? I thought your asmatha was on your medical records. Not trying to bum your high, but you don't want to sign up based on oral promises either.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 25, 2008)

Kurt V said:


> Are you sure about this? For BAC you will still have to pass an airborne physical, does RIP have its own physical? I thought your asmatha was on your medical records. Not trying to bum your high, but you don't want to sign up based on oral promises either.



He's not listening to anybody but those that agree with him.  I threw that out on page 1 of this thread.  But, WTF do we know, we were only NCOs.


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 25, 2008)

Good luck to you wildman!  Keep your hatchet sharp and powder dry!


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 26, 2008)

Kurt V said:


> does RIP have its own physical?



Yeah!  
Lots of physical "pain" activity and yelling.

All joking aside Kurt, there is no RIP physical.


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 26, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> Yeah!
> Lots of physical "pain" activity and yelling.
> 
> All joking aside Kurt, there is no RIP physical.



Big fan of the yelling, myself!
Didn't much care for the pain.  
Two words for you: Cole Range!  Oh the horror.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 26, 2008)

Kurt V said:


> Are you sure about this? For BAC you will still have to pass an airborne physical, does RIP have its own physical? I thought your asmatha was on your medical records. Not trying to bum your high, but you don't want to sign up based on oral promises either.



You can take an Airborne, or SF physical at any post. I have had things put on my medical records and removed; it all boils down to the PA/ Doc you see. I had a P3 for hearing, dropped down to a P2 and then removed. The Doc I saw, basically bypassed a Medical bored, and gave me 6 months to pass my hearing test. Then he told me how to pass it…


----------



## Kurt V (Feb 26, 2008)

JAB, I am not sure this is true for the Airborne physical. They tend to be bigger pricks. But you are correct in that if you get the right doc you might be able to buck the system. That is a big if though.

Bottom line I was trying to get to was not to rely on oral promises.


----------



## RAGE275 (Feb 26, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> You can take an Airborne, or SF physical at any post. I have had things put on my medical records and removed; it all boils down to the PA/ Doc you see. I had a P3 for hearing, dropped down to a P2 and then removed. The Doc I saw, basically bypassed a Medical bored, and gave me 6 months to pass my hearing test. Then he told me how to pass it…




Not to mention that I'm in possesion of my medical records now... I know that some of my stuff is on MEDPROS, but would a waivor be? Either way, If I can pass the flight physical I don't think I'll have a problem with an Abn one. Maybe they're different though. I wouldn't know.

The two NCOs I spoke with were liaisons for the 75th Ranger Regiment. Inservice recruiters. I trust that the process they're putting me through will eventually lead me to RIP and then a Battalion. 

I do understand the realities as well. But right now the only thing I have is the idea that in 8 weeks (after my reclass) I'll be on the way to RIP. I know I'm taking a HUGE chance by going NTA right now, but as long as I stay proactive and do everything the Rangers tell me to, I'll be fine.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 26, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> but as long as I stay proactive and do everything the Rangers tell me to, I'll be fine.



That is the key!!! You will only get it if you stay on top of things, and fight for what you want...


Good luck!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 26, 2008)

Kurt V said:


> JAB, I am not sure this is true for the Airborne physical. They tend to be bigger pricks. But you are correct in that if you get the right doc you might be able to buck the system. That is a big if though.
> 
> Bottom line I was trying to get to was not to rely on oral promises.



No I agree, I was P3ed at the SF physical (and that was the first time) but I sweet talked the hearing test chick, and she told me what Doc to talk with. So I refused to see any other doc ;) 

Long story short, I had to fight for it, but I got it!


----------



## Looon (Feb 26, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> they'll send me an email with the 75th Ranger Regiments volunteer forms. I fill them out send them back, they bring me into the Regiment that way. I'll obviously have to go to BAC and RIP, but end result, I'm going to be a Ranger.


You still have *NO guarantee* for anything. The ONLY way to get anything guaranteed, is if you were a brand new recruit with an OPTION 40 contract.

I wish you the best of luck, but *odds are against you* getting in there via this route.......


----------



## RAGE275 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ranger Luna said:


> You still have *NO guarantee* for anything. The ONLY way to get anything guaranteed, is if you were a brand new recruit with an OPTION 40 contract.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck, but *odds are against you* getting in there via this route.......




Roger that Ranger Luna. And thank you, but I'm confident and have to drive to get there. I just need to bust my ass and make it happen. No one else will do it for me. Unfortunatly, this is the only route I have. And though everything is against me right now, I will make it happen.

Privates piss me off. There are privates out there that are handed option 40 contracts like they're freakin sweet tarts. And somehow still manage to FAIL. A prior service guy who wants to be a Ranger who's willing to work a thousand times harder, has the hardest time getting there in general. That's fine though. It'll only make me making it through RIP that much better.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 26, 2008)

Good luck man, take it one day at a time!


BTW, watch the use of the term Private... PV4 :)  You'll understand soon  FISTer's don't get any special treatment.

*TAB CHECK!*

Again Good luck!


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 26, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> *Privates piss me off. There are privates out there that are handed option 40 contracts like they're freakin sweet tarts.* And somehow still manage to FAIL. A prior service guy who wants to be a Ranger who's willing to work a thousand times harder, has the hardest time getting there in general. That's fine though. It'll only make me making it through RIP that much better.



Hahaha! You are a fucking private!!! Hahaha... you better check that attitude before you get to regiment.  Those young "privates" are going to be your best friends until your team leader decides to quit destroying your body!  You have no tab!  Your'e a bitch! Get used to it!

Didn't used to be able to go there as a prior service guy, at all!  Count your lucky stars that they would even think of excepting you.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 26, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> Hahaha! You are a fucking private!!! Hahaha... you better check that attitude before you get to regiment.  Those young "privates" are going to be your best friends until your team leader decides to quit destroying your body!  You have no tab!  Your'e a bitch! Get used to it!
> 
> Didn't used to be able to go there as a prior service guy, at all!  Count your lucky stars that they would even think of excepting you.



Ouch! I would hate for you to be my SF daddy.  I thought the Team Sgt. was the nice guy...LOL! Having flash backs old man! ;)


----------



## Looon (Feb 26, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> There are privates out there that are handed option 40 contracts like they're freakin sweet tarts.


Because that's what the Regiment wants. Someone they can 'mold'.

Not someone that has spent time in the 'big' Army, that is already molded with 'big' Army habits.

Back in my day, a PFC 'raised' in one of the Bats, was more squared away than most E-5's in the 'big' Army. (I can't speak about today's Army)

There is a reason why the Regt. sends PFC's to Ranger School while the big Army sends NCO's with years in service.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 26, 2008)

I was always told don’t come to regiment as prior service with out the tab, and your E5. Go through ROP and not RIP. I gave up on that dream, the more I got use to being lazy. But I have heard horrible stories from prior service, going to regiment, and then going world wide in a matter of months. However, a lot of those guys were shitbags…

I would just keep the idea, that you’re joining a different branch of the military and you’re a nobody until you earn your keep…

Good luck!


----------



## RAGE275 (Feb 26, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> I was always told don’t come to regiment as prior service with out the tab, and your E5. Go through ROP and not RIP. I gave up on that dream, the more I got use to being lazy. But I have heard horrible stories from prior service, going to regiment, and then going world wide in a matter of months. However, a lot of those guys were shitbags…
> 
> I would just keep the idea, that you’re joining a different branch of the military and you’re a nobody until you earn your keep…
> 
> Good luck!



Roger that. I was told that when I get to Battalion to "sit down, shut up, and re-learn". Big Army gives us a lot of bad habits. So I only expect that they'll be fixed. It might hurt a little, but whatever it takes. I'm eager to learn, and hoping that counts for something.


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 26, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> Ouch! I would hate for you to be my SF daddy.  I thought the Team Sgt. was the nice guy...LOL! Having flash backs old man! ;)



I'm only filling in while the big guy is away... I'm *not *old.  Little bastard.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 27, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> I was always told don’t come to regiment as prior service with out the tab, and your E5. Go through ROP and not RIP. I gave up on that dream, the more I got use to being lazy. But I have heard horrible stories from prior service, going to regiment, and then going world wide in a matter of months. However, a lot of those guys were shitbags…
> 
> I would just keep the idea, that you’re joining a different branch of the military and you’re a nobody until you earn your keep…
> 
> Good luck!



During my time, I saw more import tabbed E-5's leave regiment than stay (being a TL in the 75th is completely different from ANY other infantry unit, especially now).  .  If you want to come to the 75th from the regular army, do it as a tabbed SP4.  Trust me, I know from experience.  I was an imported tabless SP4! :doh:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 27, 2008)

RustyShackleford said:


> During my time, I saw more import tabbed E-5's leave regiment than stay (being a TL in the 75th is completely different from ANY other infantry unit, especially now).  .  If you want to come to the 75th from the regular army, do it as a tabbed SP4.  Trust me, I know from experience.  I was an imported tabless SP4! :doh:



Yeah that makes sence, I am only going off what friends have told me. Back in the day I was all about being at 75th, running around saying ranger, ranger ranger. However I been a lazy turd for far to long, to go back to a 300 APFT and 11 min per mile road marches:)


----------



## RAGE275 (Feb 27, 2008)

RustyShackleford said:


> During my time, I saw more import tabbed E-5's leave regiment than stay (being a TL in the 75th is completely different from ANY other infantry unit, especially now).  .  If you want to come to the 75th from the regular army, do it as a tabbed SP4.  Trust me, I know from experience.  I was an imported tabless SP4! :doh:



That was another option someone had mentioned. But where as I'm prior service, I'd be looking at at least another year in a line, and then have to wait till either after deployment or untill the next deployment rolls around. Plus trying to get a school slot and all of that other crap. I know life is going to absolutely suck for me as a CPL (SPC the SECOND I leave my reclass) once I get to battalion. But I'm hoping that by paying attention, checking that, "I think I know what I'm talking about" attitude at the door, I should be alright. It'll be going back to the basics. CTT tasks, skill level one crap, THAT'S what I need to maintain. But there's a thousand ways to force entry, and the Rangers do it the only right way. So anything like that I know, forget it. I need to make myself mold-able. Then hope I don't get torn the eff apart as a "PV4" in Batt. In the end it'll be worth it. I'll be a Ranger. I don't really know though what to expect. I don't really want to know.

Ranger Rusty, how long were you in Battalion (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## demo18c (Feb 27, 2008)

You can try going to 82nd and earn the tab there. Once you are a NCO do the paper work for ROP. I worked at 82nd Pre-ranger as an instructor and can tell you its an excellent program. Plus THE DIVISION will be more than willing to send anybody wanting to go to Ranger school. Just an option. Not the quickest way though...


----------



## RAGE275 (Feb 27, 2008)

demo18c said:


> You can try going to 82nd and earn the tab there. Once you are a NCO do the paper work for ROP. I worked at 82nd Pre-ranger as an instructor and can tell you its an excellent program. Plus THE DIVISION will be more than willing to send anybody wanting to go to Ranger school. Just an option. Not the quickest way though...



Roger, just out of curiosity, from my AIT (reclass) if for whatever ungodly reason I can't get to BAC and RIP the way that RTB has told me about, what are the chances of telling my AIT  1SG I'd like to go to Bragg and have it actually happen? I know that I'll end up being needs of the Army, but I figured I'd ask anyways.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well it's kind of a known fact that if you get the boot from 75th, you end up in 82nd. You go world wide, but if your Airborne, there are not alot of places to go...


----------



## RAGE275 (Feb 27, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> Well it's kind of a known fact that if you get the boot from 75th, you end up in 82nd. You go world wide, but if your Airborne, there are not alot of places to go...



Roger. Not planning on getting booted from Battalion though. Just so that's known.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 27, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> Roger. Not planning on getting booted from Battalion though. Just so that's known.


 
You think anyone does? lol  Getting to battalion is the easy part, staying there is the hard one!!!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 27, 2008)

RustyShackleford said:


> During my time, I saw more import tabbed E-5's leave regiment than stay (being a TL in the 75th is completely different from ANY other infantry unit, especially now). . If you want to come to the 75th from the regular army, do it as a tabbed SP4. Trust me, I know from experience. I was an imported tabless SP4! :doh:


 
I was a tabbed E-3 for a week :cool:


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 27, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> You think anyone does? lol  Getting to battalion is the easy part, staying there is the hard one!!!



Boon speaks the truth!


----------



## RAGE275 (Feb 27, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> Boon speaks the truth!



I'm pretty much looking to get chewed the eff up huh?


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 27, 2008)

Everyone does.  It is a right of passage.


----------



## RAGE275 (Feb 27, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> Everyone does.  It is a right of passage.



Roger that.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 28, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> Ranger Rusty, how long were you in Battalion (if you don't mind me asking)?



July 1999-October 2002.  My three years prior to that were spent at NTC.


----------



## Looon (Feb 28, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> You think anyone does? lol Getting to battalion is the easy part, staying there is the hard one!!!


Zactly!!

You can get the boot out because of 1 bad check.........at least it was that way, _*back in my day.............................*_

Did I just say "back in my day?":doh:


----------



## x SF med (Feb 28, 2008)

Ranger Luna said:


> Zactly!!
> 
> You can get the boot out because of 1 bad check.........at least it was that way, _*back in my day.............................*_
> 
> Did I just say "back in my day?":doh:



Old fart.  Yes, you did.  You forgot to tell him that you weren't issued boots either, you had to steal them from the commies you killed.:doh:


----------



## RAGE275 (Feb 28, 2008)

RustyShackleford said:


> July 1999-October 2002.  My three years prior to that were spent at NTC.



Irwin blah. I'm just hoping that going into Battalion with "Big Army" SOP/TTPs behind me, I'm not going to be all ate up. I'm willing to learn though and correct what needs to be (like I have a choice). I just don't want to look like an idiot because I don't know something. How was the change for you? (again if you don't mind me asking lol)




Ranger Luna said:


> Zactly!!
> 
> You can get the boot out because of 1 bad check.........at least it was that way, _*back in my day.............................*_
> 
> Did I just say "back in my day?":doh:



Thank my lucky stars for debit cards. And that the Army issues boots...

I don't think they had checks back when my great, great uncle was with 5th Ranger Battalion...


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 3, 2008)

the only thing you know is basic drill and ceremony as far as you are concerned. 

just brain dump everything else.

don't even talk about where you were unless specifically asked about it.


----------



## RAGE275 (Mar 3, 2008)

rangerpsych said:


> the only thing you know is basic drill and ceremony as far as you are concerned.
> 
> just brain dump everything else.
> 
> don't even talk about where you were unless specifically asked about it.



Roger. Should I not show up to Battalion with a combat patch? Especially that which is not a scroll? I know I should be proud of where I come from, but I'm going to be a lot more proud of where I'm going.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Mar 3, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> I know I should be proud of where I come from,




Just wear it.

No matter what you wear or do you are getting fucked up... it's inevitable[sp?].

Don't wear it and they will hold it against you, wear it and they will hold it against you


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 3, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> Roger. Should I not show up to Battalion with a combat patch? Especially that which is not a scroll? I know I should be proud of where I come from, but I'm going to be a lot more proud of where I'm going.



Okay if I was showing up to RIP, I would walk in looking like a private……. I never wear my CIB and only wear my combat patch when I was teaching classes. Why? Because it digs in my chest and I hate putting in on and taking it off. As for the combat patch, I sure as fuck would not show up to 75th with my “biggest patch in the army” 1st Cav patch  I would rather take the shit for not wearing it… People in your unit will know all about you, but just walking around and getting fucked with for the horse patch would not be how I rolled….. But then again, I am not going to 75th!


----------



## 275ANGER! (Mar 3, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> Okay if I was showing up to RIP, I would walk in looking like a private……. I never wear my CIB and only wear my combat patch when I was teaching classes. Why? Because it digs in my chest and I hate putting in on and taking it off. As for the combat patch, I sure as fuck would not show up to 75th with my “biggest patch in the army” 1st Cav patch  I would rather take the shit for not wearing it… People in your unit will know all about you, but just walking around and getting fucked with for the horse patch would not be how I rolled….. But then again, I am not going to 75th!



Sorry JAB but the rhetoric above sounds all to familiar and is probably not the best advice.



Wear the fucking combat patch!

If I was your TL, I would wonder why you are not wearing the fucking thing and it would be pain everday you did not wear it. Grow a fucking sack and wear it.  Your only in your Pins & Patches uniform about 1% of your entire time in Regiment, the rest is in a sterile field uniform... you are gonna work for a living now.

The only time I would not wear the patch is if your leadership has advised you. I don't know of anyone who would be callus enough not let you wear it... then again there are immature punks within our Ranks. 

You will not be looked upon as a cherry ass private but that being said more is gonna be expected out of you!  If you think of the expectation part as a problem than you are not worth Regiments time!


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 3, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> Sorry JAB but the rhetoric above sounds all to familiar and is probably not the best advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Word


----------



## RAGE275 (Mar 3, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> Sorry JAB but the rhetoric above sounds all to familiar and is probably not the best advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Roger that. I leave in a couple of days. Expectations are simply that. Don't be a shit bag and do what your told. I'm ready to go, and there isn't a thing in the world from stoping me.


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 4, 2008)

wear your shit. there's no reason not to when you're in uniform anyway, you earned it so it's yours to wear.

I didn't wear my CIB/wings when I was in strykerland simply because I didn't feel like it.  Everyone saw me the first day I came to the company in BDU's, then we got ACU's and everyone there knew what I had so it didn't matter. I was in full kit with my joes doing training as much as possible anyway so having to unpin/repin it every day would have been more of a pain than anything anyway.


----------



## Looon (Mar 4, 2008)

*WTF, over?*



J.A.B. said:


> Okay if I was showing up to RIP, I would walk in looking like a private……. I never wear my CIB and only wear my combat patch when I was teaching classes. Why? Because it digs in my chest and I hate putting in on and taking it off. As for the combat patch, I sure as fuck would not show up to 75th with my “biggest patch in the army” 1st Cav patch


Apparantly, you need to be reminded of something:

The units are different. They have different JOBS. One isn't better than the other, they are different and one is just as important as the other.

With that type of attitude, you wont last. Im kinda insulted even though I never served in the 1st Cav.

I went to the 1/29 Inf after I had to leave 3rd Batt. It surely wasn't a 'high speed' unit, but Im just as proud of the time I spent there.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ranger Luna said:


> Apparantly, you need to be reminded of something:
> 
> The units are different. They have different JOBS. One isn't better than the other, they are different and one is just as important as the other.
> 
> ...



Okay well first off, I was never in 1st Cav. I was given their combat patch b/c my NG BCT was attached to 1st Cav Div in Iraq. However I never worked with anyone from 1st Cav. My own unit did not even give us a memo or order awarding us our BCT patch.

Second, I wish the "Army" would do away with patches and badges. I see people who wear SFG combat patches, 75th combat patches who never spent a day in those unit’s. But b/c some commander had patch envy, he got his unit awarded these patches. 

I served in Iraq in two types of missions, 1 we were QRF for a detachment of SEAL’s and PSYOP assigned to our AO, 2 I was a member of a sniper observer team tasked with the normal duties in our AO. I never worked with 1st Cav, and I really did not see any 1st Cav in our AO. However I wear their patch? I hate explaining that story, when people ask me what unit in 1st Cav I was with. I wasn’t, hell I don’t even know what the BCT’s or battalions are called.

It’s hard to take pride in a unit, that you were never a part of. But I try, I even put their patch on my profile ;)


----------



## Looon (Mar 4, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> Okay well first off, I was never in 1st Cav. I was given their combat patch b/c my NG BCT was attached to 1st Cav Div in Iraq. However I never worked with anyone from 1st Cav. My own unit did not even give us a memo or order awarding us our BCT patch.
> 
> Second, I wish the "Army" would do away with patches and badges. I see people who wear SFG combat patches, 75th combat patches who never spent a day in those unit’s. But b/c some commander had patch envy, he got his unit awarded these patches.
> 
> ...


That, I can understand.:)


----------



## RAGE275 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Update for those who are interested.*

I'm a week into my reclass. AIT I guess doesn't have drill SGT's anymore. Which is stupid because the privates are all out of their minds. And me being an INF CPL, the two don't mix. I've already created a name for myself here being A.) One of two joes in my Battalion with a CIB and B.) the guy whos not allowed to smoke privates anymore. They told me when I got here that I would be in charge of a platoon of IET soldiers. No problem. But I guess that only meant pretend in charge. So no I'm flying under the radar because I guess IET soldiers arn't taught to stand at parade rest for CPL's or not to talk with their hands or to shoot the shit with the "Cadre". It's like AIT is one huge frigging dicked up party. They're hardly learning anything. Half of the Battery are PT failures. (I managed to score a 265 WITH the shits) And the other half a recycles from Commo classes or Land Nav. It's amazing. I'm here to learn what I need to and move on. But just so it's known, AIT is now a joke. And from what I hear, aside from INF OSUT, it's like this throughout the entire Army.

Aside from that this place is alright. I get bloody noses for somereason about 3 mornings a week. Probably because the weathers so dry. PT from 0530 to 0630. Then I PT after work for about an hour and a half. I don't go to the gym though. I just do PT. Push ups, sit ups, pull ups, and I run. I figure I won't need the gym for awhile. I leave here for GA in 4 weeks. One day closer to becoming a Ranger.


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 23, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> I'm a week into my reclass. AIT I guess doesn't have drill SGT's anymore. Which is stupid because the privates are all out of their minds. And me being an INF CPL, the two don't mix. I've already created a name for myself here being A.) One of two joes in my Battalion with a CIB and B.) the guy whos not allowed to smoke privates anymore. They told me when I got here that I would be in charge of a platoon of IET soldiers. No problem. But I guess that only meant pretend in charge. So no I'm flying under the radar because I guess IET soldiers arn't taught to stand at parade rest for CPL's or not to talk with their hands or to shoot the shit with the "Cadre". It's like AIT is one huge frigging dicked up party. They're hardly learning anything. Half of the Battery are PT failures. (I managed to score a 265 WITH the shits) And the other half a recycles from Commo classes or Land Nav. It's amazing. I'm here to learn what I need to and move on. But just so it's known, AIT is now a joke. And from what I hear, aside from INF OSUT, it's like this throughout the entire Army.
> 
> Aside from that this place is alright. I get bloody noses for somereason about 3 mornings a week. Probably because the weathers so dry. PT from 0530 to 0630. Then I PT after work for about an hour and a half. I don't go to the gym though. I just do PT. Push ups, sit ups, pull ups, and I run. I figure I won't need the gym for awhile. I leave here for GA in 4 weeks. One day closer to becoming a Ranger.



Good luck man,
Keep your eye on the prize!


----------



## RAGE275 (Apr 6, 2008)

So, I found out this week, that BAC is and has been backed up for students for about 2-3 months. Meaning TRADOC isn't allowing anyone to go to BAC from AIT anymore. To make a long story short, I fought hard enough that they're going to let me stay at Fort Sill untill they can get me a slot. They offered the same thing to a few of the other soldiers here, but they didn't want to sit at Sill doing nothing. Sucks to be them. I could be here anywhere between 3 weeks to 6 months. That part kind of blows,(plenty of time to PT the hell out of my self) but all in all, I'm not going anywhere unless it's closer to the 75th. 

This is honestly true testament to the fact that, if you want something bad enough, you can make it happen. No one else will do it for you. Work your ass off and go.

Thanks to those here that have helped me. 2 more weeks untill my graduation, then, I wait.


----------



## RAGE275 (May 23, 2008)

*Finally*

I leave for Fort Benning next week. BAC class 502 and RIP 010. My past 4 years in the Army have brought me this far, there's no way in *HELL* I'm going to fail. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 23, 2008)

Sweet, give us an AAR after the fact. Have fun on Cole Range, unless of course they pussified it


----------



## EATIII (May 23, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Sweet, give us an AAR after the fact. Have fun on Cole Range, unless of course they pussified it



They have every year since 86 (08-86 LAST HARD CLASS) ;) I kid boon.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## LibraryLady (May 23, 2008)

You're a great example of being willing to do what it takes to get what you want.  Sure hope the time at Sill wasn't ALL bad!

Not going to say good luck, because that won't get you very far in the near future... ;)

Work hard!  You'll get it!

LL


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 23, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Sweet, give us an AAR after the fact. Have fun on Cole Range, unless of course they pussified it



Its been pussified





HHC181M118SB said:


> I leave for Fort Benning next week. BAC class 502 and *RIP 010*. My past 4 years in the Army have brought me this far, there's no way in HELL I'm going to fail. Thanks again for the help.




I'll make sure you have a welcoming committee!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 23, 2008)

yeah, what's your last name? I'll call RTD and make sure they give you the nice barracks room


----------



## HoosierAnnie (May 23, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> there's no way in *HELL* I'm going to fail. Thanks again for the help.



Now theres the attitude several of our recent younger members needed to adopt.  Never loose sight of the objective.


----------



## Gypsy (May 23, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> I'll make sure you have a welcoming committee!





Boondocksaint375 said:


> yeah, what's your last name? I'll call RTD and make sure they give you the nice barracks room



That's just...



....funny!  

All the best to you, HHC181M118SB!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 23, 2008)

Just a recommendation.  Learn the Ranger Creed before you get there (im talking memorize every punctuation mark to a T).  Same goes with the Ranger history.  A shit load of people fail (or failed, who knows now) for not passing the written tests.


----------



## RAGE275 (May 23, 2008)

I'll make sure you have a welcoming committee! [/QUOTE]

Sheeeeet. Wow situational awareness went out the window on that one. Especially being we PREACH OPSEC... :doh: 



Boondocksaint375 said:


> Just a recommendation.  Learn the Ranger Creed before you get there (im talking memorize every punctuation mark to a T).  Same goes with the Ranger history.  A shit load of people fail (or failed, who knows now) for not passing the written tests.



Roger, at the start of my reclass I bought the Ranger Handbook hoping that I could maybe get a headstart on some of what I need to learn. The History and the Creed are both things that I can honestly say I've read/recited at least 2-3 times a week. Once to my XO to prove they should actually send me. I fought my ass off and pissed pretty much my entire battalion off for this. If it wasn't for the 75th RR ABN LNO SFC S. I'd be up a creek. Our battery CHOSE not to send people. It wasn't because of HRC like we were told...


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 23, 2008)

You mention the handbook, here is another heads up for you. First stanza of the Ranger Creed for the Ranger Regiment:

*R*ecognizing that I volunteered as a Ranger, fully knowing the hazards of my chosen profession, I will always endeavor to uphold the prestige, honor, and high esprit de corps of *my Ranger Regiment*. <---The correct version

Same version, only in the Ranger handbook:

*R*ecognizing that I volunteered as a Ranger, fully knowing the hazards of my chosen profession, I will always endeavor to uphold the prestige, honor, and high esprit de corps *of the Rangers*. <---don't ever say this in RIP or Regiment, or you will die.


----------



## RAGE275 (May 23, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> You mention the handbook, here is another heads up for you. First stanza of the Ranger Creed for the Ranger Regiment:
> 
> *R*ecognizing that I volunteered as a Ranger, fully knowing the hazards of my chosen profession, I will always endeavor to uphold the prestige, honor, and high esprit de corps of *my Ranger Regiment*. <---The correct version
> 
> ...



Awesome, thank you Ranger Boondock. I would of died 8x over then. That's the way it's in the handbook like you said. When one of our instructors called me out one day and had me recite the "Ranger Creed" I said "of the Rangers" and he blew up untill I showed him in the Handbook. He thought that it might of changed or something so thank you for the clarification. Other then not quitting/failing any other suggestions? I know it's all on me, but I can only PCC/PCI so much for something I know nothing of. I like looking to the unknown though. It'll make it easier to live one day at a time.


----------



## digrar (May 24, 2008)

When did this place turn into armyranger.com? I'm thinking I'd like to be addressed as Digger digrar from now on....

Good luck with the course mate.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 24, 2008)

digrar said:


> When did this place turn into armyranger.com? I'm thinking I'd like to be addressed as Digger digrar from now on....
> 
> Good luck with the course mate.


 
LMAO, roger than Digger Digrar


----------



## RAGE275 (May 30, 2008)

digrar said:


> When did this place turn into armyranger.com? I'm thinking I'd like to be addressed as Digger digrar from now on....
> 
> Good luck with the course mate.



Thanks much Diggar digrar! 

20 people have quit the class that starts on Monday. 20. It hasn't even started yet! I have a couple of friends that are absolutely hating life right now. Standing at parade rest for hours at a time. In the front leaning rest for longer... None of that matters though because I got to watch (some) of todays graduation ceremony. I have never felt like I needed to be somewhere so bad in my life. It's absolutely amazing to see those young soldiers now RANGERS who have worked their asses off to get where they are. I understand that RIP is just a stepping stone, but still an enormous accomplishment. I can't wait to be there.

I'm a stick leader in my class. My Airborne Sergent saw the CPL stripes and CIB and was like "Oh fuck yea!" I have about 45 privates and some pog officers in the "squad". Funny story though, one of the O's asked what our things (CIB) on our chests were. "are they foreign I've never seen those anywhere else..."

My PT's getting ridiculous now too. I've been doing 250PU daily just to see where I would stand after awhile, and after 4 weeks of that I've gone from 80 to about 120 pushups in 2 mins. WITH good form. I think I'm growing boobs too. Is that supposed to happen?

I've just finished inproc. and had plenty of time to make it to the gym. I will for a couple of weeks till our jump week. Everyones talking about going out for drinks but we have a PT test on Monday so that's probably a bad idea. *HOWEVER*, the offer is extended to anyone in the Columbus area, SAT night I will definitely buy anyone here a beer that wants one at Applebees or Chillies or some other respectable watering hole. My token of gratitude for helping me get where I am now. Either way, I'll update after tower week or so. Thanks again


----------



## LibraryLady (May 30, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> ... My PT's getting ridiculous now too. I've been doing 250PU daily just to see where I would stand after awhile, and after 4 weeks of that I've gone from 80 to about 120 pushups in 2 mins. WITH good form. I think I'm growing boobs too. Is that supposed to happen?...



They're called muscles not boobs.  Wimmenz like them... ;)

LL


----------



## harryhubbard68 (May 30, 2008)

GO AIRBORNE!
Legs suck


----------



## pardus (May 30, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> he blew up untill I showed him in the Handbook..



So you questioned him or made an excuse or tried to correct him? 



HHC181M118SB said:


> I think I'm growing boobs too. Is that supposed to happen?



Don't *ever* say that again.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 30, 2008)

Legs Lead the WAY


----------



## RAGE275 (May 31, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> So you questioned him or made an excuse or tried to correct him?


Corrected him. And nooooow look like a jackass. It's a good thing he's not around. The new handbook is wrong though. Which means assloads of privates learning the Ranger Creed the wrong way...




> Don't *ever* say that again.



And roger. Pectorals they're called. And apparently the wommmenz like them. :cool:


----------



## pardus (May 31, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> Corrected him. And nooooow look like a jackass. It's a good thing he's not around. The new handbook is wrong though. Which means assloads of privates learning the Ranger Creed the wrong way...



Right or wrong is irrelevant, you keep your mouth shut and take what you get.

If you tried that with me when I was an instructor you would have entered a world of pain that would seem like it never ends.

Remember this post in future, no-one wants to hear a recruit getting smart or even opening their mouth unless instructed to do so. Do it and suffer and rightly so! You have nothing to say..... yet >:{


----------



## RAGE275 (May 31, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Right or wrong is irrelevant, you keep your mouth shut and take what you get.
> 
> If you tried that with me when I was an instructor you would have entered a world of pain that would seem like it never ends.
> 
> Remember this post in future, no-one wants to hear a recruit getting smart or even opening their mouth unless instructed to do so. Do it and suffer and rightly so! You have nothing to say..... yet >:{



The only thing I had going for me was NCO courtesy. There was honestly no disrespect intended. I need to be the gray man. I should fair well if I do just exactly that though. I'm hoping so at least.


----------



## pardus (May 31, 2008)

I can tell you are smarter that your actions in this case indicate.

Live and learn, mouth shut, move on.

You'll get your chance later on. :2c:


----------



## RAGE275 (Jun 19, 2008)

So tomorrow is BAC graduation. Jumping out of planes is a hell of a rush. All 5 jumps were clean. Srong exits, no entaglements or colisions and soft landings. Except for one, I pulled a slip a litte to early and ended up speeding up some and getting the wind knocked out of me. Other then that, too easy. The RIP instructors come and pick us up tomorrow. I have some inpro. and vehicle inspection. We dont start till late July but weve got leave midway between. Right now my only concern is keeping my chin on my chest and laying low. Be the grey man, do what Im told and graduate. Thats it. Almost there.


----------



## car (Jun 19, 2008)

Keep your feet and knees together.....


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 19, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> So tomorrow is BAC graduation. Jumping out of planes is a hell of a rush. All 5 jumps were clean. Srong exits, no entaglements or colisions and soft landings. Except for one, I pulled a slip a litte to early and ended up speeding up some and getting the wind knocked out of me. Other then that, too easy. The RIP instructors come and pick us up tomorrow. I have some inpro. and vehicle inspection. We dont start till late July but weve got leave midway between. Right now my only concern is keeping my chin on my chest and laying low. Be the grey man, do what Im told and graduate. Thats it. Almost there.



Remember, never, ever, ever leave your Ranger Buddy.

If the RIP cadre throws your Ranger Buddy's ruck over the hill, then you'd better be with him rolling down it to find it. 

Good luck !!


----------



## RAGE275 (Jun 19, 2008)

car said:


> Keep your feet and knees together.....



That too.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 19, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## RAGE275 (Jun 24, 2008)

RIP hold PT is awesome. The best PT ive ever done aside from my own. I dont start till the end of July though so that sucks a little. But thats plenty oftme to get myself into even better shape. Im not going to talk much about it though because right now life isnt as bad as it has the potential to be. Im looking forward to graduation in a couple months.


----------



## Ajax (Jun 25, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Just to throw an idea your way... although active duty is being a bitch to you, you could always try going the 18 series route through the guard.  Just something to think about.



If that's something you are interested in doing, PM me.  I'm contracted by the NGB to assist interested persons find guard recruiters.  I only recruit for SF.


----------



## RAGE275 (Jun 25, 2008)

no thank you. im at RIP to be a Ranger. Thus i will succeed.


----------



## jds (Jun 25, 2008)

> no thank you. im at RIP to be a Ranger. Thus i will succeed.



Good attitude, PT your ass off while in hold.
I would expect a big step up from hold to RIP.

Good Luck

jds


----------



## RAGE275 (Jul 24, 2008)

I know this isn't "Army Ranger.com" and whatnot but I figured that since I''ev started that I would keep everyone updated.

Monday we came back from 2 weeks of leave from RIP hold. That same day we held the PT test which I passed first time go. We had 175 people FAIL the PT test the first time. As of right now, we're starting with a class of 213. I guess this is one of the biggest classes in a long while. We have 12 NCOs including myself in the class. I was told most wouldn't graduate by one of the cadre here. I guess they get here and decide they don't like being treated like privates so quit. I'm actually loving it though. We got picked up today but will remain in zero day untill Monday. I obviously don't get time to do much of anything other then study and hate life during the week, but on next saturday I'll be sure to let anyone intested know how this class is going. Thanks again for everyones help and input. Like I said before the ball is in my court. I really will not fail.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 24, 2008)

Best of luck....that is one huge RIP class....


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 24, 2008)

Good Luck to you HHC!:)


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 24, 2008)

I almost forgot... thanks for the reminder .


Damn that is a big class.  Cole Range is gonna be fun if they keep those numbers. Well, have fun with it. Good luck


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 24, 2008)

There won't be any sticks left to retrieve from the woodline


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 24, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> ... Thanks again for everyones help and input. Like I said before the ball is in my court. I really will not fail.



No luck wished on you, just perseverence and determination, they'll get you to your target!  ;)

Look forward to reading your AAR!  

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 24, 2008)

Stay motivated HHC...thanks for the update.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 25, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> There won't be any sticks left to retrieve from the woodline



LMFAO!





E-5s in RIP, man that must suck.


----------



## RAGE275 (Jul 26, 2008)

> E-5s in RIP, man that must suck.



The last class had 10-12 start and 5 actually graduated.

I'm not going back to the regular Army. Especially after seeing what I've seen so far.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 26, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> The last class had 10-12 start and 5 actually graduated.
> 
> I'm not going back to the regular Army. Especially after seeing what I've seen so far.




I wonder how many are actually still in Batt, my guess would be 1 or 2.

Remember it is easy to get in and harder to stay in.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 27, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> The last class had 10-12 start and 5 actually graduated.
> 
> I'm not going back to the regular Army. Especially after seeing what I've seen so far.



Good on ya!! Continue on to greatness and keep us updated!!

Smart taking the '0 week' day PT test with Darby's Rangers....The RI's from City are much much stricter with the PT test!!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 27, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> I'm not going back to the regular Army. Especially after seeing what I've seen so far.


 

That was my motivation as well


----------



## RAGE275 (Aug 9, 2008)

Doing awesome. 2 weeks down 2 to go. Nothing has been what I expected it to be though. But we'll discuss that after graduation. 2 Weeks, I WILL have my shit.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 9, 2008)

Good work !! Let us know when you dawn the Beret and Scroll. ;)


----------



## RAGE275 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Graduation*

Graduation is friday at 9 am. Passed everything without a problem. RIP in short, sucks. But I'm stoked that I'm here. I'm going to 2/75 and am pretty pumped about that too. All in all, I said I'd get my shit and I worked my ass off for it. (As of Friday ;) )


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 20, 2008)

Congratulations!:)


----------



## Looon (Aug 20, 2008)

*Congratulations!!*

By the way, the send all of the 'don't ask, don't tell' guys to 2nd batt.


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Aug 20, 2008)

Great news :)  Congratulations


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 20, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> Graduation is friday at 9 am. Passed everything without a problem. RIP in short, sucks. But I'm stoked that I'm here. I'm going to 2/75 and am pretty pumped about that too. All in all, I said I'd get my shit and I worked my ass off for it. (As of Friday ;) )


 


Congrats.  Sorry about the 2/75 thing.  I hope you left the woodline intact at Cole range for the next class


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats!

LL


----------



## lancero (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats.  Good luck at 2nd Batt.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats bro!!!;)


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats,

have you let your recruiters know yet?  They might be interested inknowiing you made it.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 20, 2008)

Great Job!


----------



## AWP (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats!

Now the real work begins.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 20, 2008)

Congratulations !!! Job well done.


----------



## RAGE275 (Aug 20, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Congrats.  Sorry about the 2/75 thing.  I hope you left the woodline intact at Cole range for the next class



Its funny, I had a dream the other night my wife wanted to build a house out of the sticks I gathered at the woodlne from cole range...

Thank you all very much. I know that this is just the begining but Im more then motivated and ready to go. NOW, I need to become proficient at my job and get my Tab. 

Graduation is Friday though if anyones interested in attending. 9 am I believe at the Ranger Memorial on Ft. Benning. If anyone here does attend I would definitely appreciate it if you wouldnt mind taking a snapshot or two for my wife. Shes unable to make it and is going out of her mind because of it lol.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 21, 2008)

Congrats.  Now you get to really learn the job.  Eyes and ears - eyes and ears.:confused:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 21, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> Its funny, I had a dream the other night my wife wanted to build a house out of the sticks I gathered at the woodlne from cole range...




LMAO


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 21, 2008)

Congrats!! Glad to hear it and good luck at 2/75!!


----------



## 0699 (Aug 21, 2008)

Congratulations!!  Don't rest when you get there; remember, you make your own luck.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't think he will be resting. He now must put up with the SP4 mafia :eek:


----------



## Centermass (Aug 21, 2008)

Kinda neat going back to page one of this thread back in Feb and seing all of the hurdles you had to clear in order to get to where you are at today. Just goes to show what determination and a never quit attitude will get you.

You've come a long way. Just remember, you prove your selfworth each and every day. 

Congratulations on RIP and good luck at 2nd Bn.


----------



## RangerUp (Aug 21, 2008)

Congrats man.  Good luck to you and all the best up at 2nd Bat.

Just out of curiosity how man washed out of your RIP class?


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 21, 2008)

Congrats HHC!!!


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 21, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> NOW, I need to become proficient at my job and get my Tab *AND DO PT!*



Congrats, 
now go do PT!


----------



## RangerUp (Aug 21, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> Congrats,
> now go do PT!



Dude forget telling him to do it, maybe I'm showing my age but PT was just a "TAB CHECK!" away for a new guy.

Am I really that old and out of touch?


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 21, 2008)

RangerUp said:


> Dude forget telling him to do it, maybe I'm showing my age but PT was just a "TAB CHECK!" away for a new guy.
> 
> Am I really that old and out of touch?




It might benefit him when he is running up and down Noble hill with his P-mask   He is an FO anyways, he is gonna be humping shit around.  You can never do enough PT.


----------



## RAGE275 (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, all graduated! We started with a class of 250 something and graduated with a class of about 130. Supposedly the biggest class they've seen so far in RIP history graduate.

"Don your berets" was probably the best order I've ever been given. I was absolutely pumped. COL. Clarke was our guest speaker for the ceremony. He had great words of advice for the Army's newest Rangers. He did talk an awful lot though lol.

I'm pumped to show up at battalion. The CPL. stripes are coming off and I'm going to become a PVSponge. I was supposed to start PRC but I'm sort of glad that I'm not. Where as I just learned a new job I think it'll be better for me to grow and learn my job from scratch the way that I NEED to know it. Rather then show up tabbed and already be expected to know it. 

I want to learn as much as possible. I'm ready brain dump everything past units have taught and learn everything the right way.

It's amazing how dedication can get you places in life. I've never worked so hard for anything in my life. I know it doesn't stop here though. And that's what makes everything I'm doing right now so worth it.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 22, 2008)

Excellent news!  Congratulations again!:)


----------



## RAGE275 (Aug 22, 2008)

Chopstick said:


> Excellent news!  Congratulations again!:)



Thanks much. To all of you. I would of felt like a wicked ass if I had screwed up in RIP after all I've put you guys through with a millions of questions and all of my other shenanigans. So sincerely. Thank you


----------



## Caspersen (Aug 22, 2008)

Badass brother, congrats.  I just read this thread from page 1, nice work!


----------



## JimMCpog (Jun 17, 2009)

HHC181M118SB said:


> Thanks much. To all of you. I would of felt like a wicked ass if I had screwed up in RIP after all I've put you guys through with a millions of questions and all of my other shenanigans. So sincerely. Thank you



Wow! Congratulations. I started at post one and it seemed like everything was stacked against you. It didn't look like you would get that waiver, but you did. And then you made it all the way though. That's motivating!>:{


----------



## phridum (Dec 7, 2009)

Serious Necropost but can't help to chime in about all that asthma stuff from pages ago. Here's how it worked for me.

My father has serious asthma so when I was little I went to the doctor for wheezing. Had me run up and down the stairs and got a "Sports Induced Asthma" diagnosis. Doctors like to hand this asthma card out like candy. Got rid of the cat, asthma went away. I told MEPS it was a misdiagnosis for an animal allergy because there is inhaler use in my medical file. They waived it and the rest is history.


----------



## dknob (Dec 13, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> Thanks much. To all of you. I would of felt like a wicked ass if I had screwed up in RIP after all I've put you guys through with a millions of questions and all of my other shenanigans. So sincerely. Thank you


Just started from Page 1 and read everything. Can't belive how many naysayers in this thread!! Yes Im talking to all you SFers!!


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 13, 2011)

dknob said:


> Just started from Page 1 and read everything. Can't belive how many naysayers in this thread!! Yes Im talking to all you SFers!!


You seriously just got back 2 years and dig up a thread??? Hahaha.


----------



## RAGE275 (Dec 13, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> You seriously just got back 2 years and dig up a thread??? Hahaha.


Dude I just did too. Holy fuck. And no, he dug back 4 years hahaha!


It's weird remembering that time of my life. Thinking back to every post I left here. Nostalgia at best. I'd say things worked out in the end though :)


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 13, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> Dude I just did too. Holy fuck. And no, he dug back 4 years hahaha!
> 
> 
> It's weird remembering that time of my life. Thinking back to every post I left here. Nostalgia at best. I'd say things worked out in the end though


It's ok, we're bringin it back haha.


----------



## pardus (Dec 13, 2011)

I do think it's pretty cool to look back and then see where RAGE is now.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 13, 2011)

pardus said:


> I do think it's pretty cool to look back and then see where RAGE is now.


Surfing the internet?  you impress easily.


----------



## pardus (Dec 13, 2011)

I mean what he achieved. He is a Ranger after all.


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 14, 2011)

RAGE, having been in the regiment for a few years now how have you impressions of the Rangers changed?  Or have they at all?  Been anywhere cool?  Got any good stories?


----------



## RAGE275 (Dec 15, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Surfing the internet? you impress easily.


I love the interwebs!



Deathy McDeath said:


> RAGE, having been in the regiment for a few years now how have you impressions of the Rangers changed? Or have they at all? Been anywhere cool? Got any good stories?


Seriously, it was everything I wanted and more. I was stubborn as fuck wasn't I? I didn't listen to anything anyone said and did whatever I wanted to and welp, in the end it just goes to show that if you set your mind to something you can make it happen.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 15, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> I love the interwebs!
> 
> 
> Seriously, it was everything I wanted and more. I was stubborn as fuck wasn't I? I didn't listen to anything anyone said and did whatever I wanted to and welp, in the end it just goes to show that if you set your mind to something you can make it happen.


 

We still hate you and wish you ill... you know that, right?


----------



## Centermass (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank the love of christ you made it.

Your original screen name sucked........


----------



## psyopwilddog (Dec 17, 2011)

Inspiring, that's the only word I can think of when reading this from begginning to end. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 17, 2011)

Pretty cool story to read through Rage.  Glad you made it.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 17, 2011)

Well done Rage...!


----------



## 1/75MadMan (Aug 28, 2012)

I just read this during my long boring day in the Ghan and realized how gay you sounded sometimes Rage, but I admire your passion at the same time.  If only half the people in Regiment went in with your outlook, the unit would be a lot better.  End note, do whatever it takes to succeed and RLTW!

Oh and where is my e-mail?  STILL WAITING!  ..quit slacking and show some of this dedication into sending me that e-mail haha!


----------



## RAGE275 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ahahah way to revive such an old thread ;) And you've got the email, being it's 6:16EST. I only sound gay because of how influential Top Gun is on my life.


----------

